# delonghi 4200 probs



## niki t (Jan 2, 2010)

Please can you help got new 4200 for christmas first 12/16 cups were great refilled with same brand of beans (lavazza espresso) and noticed not as strong and when fill cup looks like rusty water.

Any ides

Many thanks


----------

